# Bothrops asper bite



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this just goes to show the power of venom, this bite is from a Bothrops asper, they are from south America, around the amazon, they have nasty tissue destroying venom and are a major bite cause of bites.

*****BE WARNED NOT A NICE PICTURE*****

Image:Tissue necrosis following bite from Bothrops asper PLoS Medicine.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

erm OUCH!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, that is some SERIOUS tissue damage!
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

not nice is it, something to think about if you want to keep hots, some very nasty things can happen from an accident, I know that this was in a poor country where hospital treatment isnt exactly top notch, but it still makes you think.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

And that is why you'll never get me near a hot!

I am suprised they didn't amputate long before it got into that state mind you.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Isn't Bothrops Asper the Fer-De-Lance? Those things are evil, they hide out next to paths at night and nab you if you get too close...OPbviously they're not 'out to get us' but they account for 
a hell of alot of bites...
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

fer de lance is bothrops atrox, this used to be a sub species of that but is now a recognised species according to my book


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok, just as lethal by the look of it!
Ben


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:mf_dribble:can i take a bite?


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Thats grim, I wonder how long it took from the bite to that state!?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

two weeks it says


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i think the name fer de lance covers all the bothrops lanceheads, horrible looking bite though very nasty


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

That leg should definitely have been amputated long before it got to that state. I guess it's a shame that a lot of species with potent venom populate countries where people can't afford proper health care


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! thats nastyyyy...Only venomous reps i keeping are fat, slow hots, and the Gila Monster!​


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

oh man thats harsh!! that must have been so painfull! and i bet it smelt rank aswell


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

i wonder what his girlfriend said..


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

snakelover said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! thats nastyyyy...Only venomous reps i keeping are fat, slow hots, and the Gila Monster!​


:lol2::lol2: Fat and slow reptiles are still faster than us mate!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks like chicken.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

well thats what happens if you leave it for 2 weeks!

Lucky to be alive really!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

in some of those countries though health care is pretty much non existant, you would of still though a child like that would of had something done, surely they could of been carried to a hospital is two weeks.


----------



## Trinketts (Jan 30, 2007)

Mez said:


> i wonder what his girlfriend said..


She probebly told him to get on his bike, realised it was a sick joke to make, so told him to hop it!!!

sorry guys. couldnt resist, and i hope the snake that bit the kid is ok, chances are they were trying to catch snakes to kill and sell, so not much sympathy, but it should get the message across no to mess with venomous....


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I would bet that is the first pic of treatment of a bite from 2 weeks before. That is alot of damage and terrible situation for the poor boy they will no doubt have to amputate the leg. 

That still doesn't deter me from keeping venomous snakes. I can say as my collection grows really starting to look into acquiring AV. I have looked into it in the past but only keeping 1 or 2 snakes not worth it now that my collection has grown starting to look like a sound investment or a Really great precaution. 

At this point I am taking more precautions then ever. A bite from any venomous snake is not something I want to experience. I have in the past free handled venomous and put myself in compromising situations. It's funny how human nature works. We know we shouldn't but we do cause we can. That is normally all the logic behind most acts of ignorants. It is amazing what we get away with whether it's speeding down a back road, Cliff diving, or just simply walking in the wilderness as this boy found out. We do all the above in most cases just because we can. 

Well at his point I love and respect my snakes not running on because I can anymore. That maybe what makes a good keeper. It's not about what you shouldn't do That creates the problem. It's avoiding what you know you can do and get away with it 99%of the time that ends up getting you in the end. This might not make sense but is my thought for the evening. The later part could use a better explanation but time for bed.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry submitted it twice


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, very nasty picture. It is actually a result of "Cryo treatment" of the bite. 

I'll attempt to clear up the muddy water surrounding these species:

1) B. asper is know as the Terciopelo
2) B. lanceolatus is the true Fer-de-lance and is only found on Martinique
3) B. atrox is called the Common lancehead and has a wider range than the B. asper

None are friendly, have long fangs, have large quanities of very toxic venom.

B. atrox










B. asper


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice pictures al and thanks for clearing that up


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

wowowowow that is a nice 1 :no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks Al I was wondering


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Those are yours? If so wow!: victory:
Ben


----------

